# what is the oldest dart frogs can be bred



## BaysExotics (Dec 28, 2014)

Hey there, 
have a chance to pick up a group of 5 year old auratus and wondered if they'd still breed for me?
the man with them says he has no knowledge of them breeding and hes never even checked to see if they have.
what is the oldest you are able to breed the blue and black auratus at?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

I have had frogs die when they were 20 years old just last year and there are others i know that have had frogs over 20 years old as well.


----------



## BaysExotics (Dec 28, 2014)

Julio said:


> I have had frogs die when they were 20 years old just last year and there are others i know that have had frogs over 20 years old as well.


so will they breed up to 20 years old or?


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

Not sure if they will breed at 20 yrs but they will definetly breed well into their teens.


----------



## tvittatus (Dec 6, 2009)

I have a pair of azureus that are 14 years old, they are still breeding.


----------



## mppp (Feb 5, 2014)

Do thumbnails live just as long? I've had both in the past, but have moved so often that I've got in and out of keeping frogs between moves so haven't kept any longer than a few years.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

mppp said:


> Do thumbnails live just as long? I've had both in the past, but have moved so often that I've got in and out of keeping frogs between moves so haven't kept any longer than a few years.


I know that some WC pumilio in the hobby have been breeding for 15+ years and I wouldn't be surprised if the same was true for Ranitomeya. A possible exception may be reticulata as I've heard from some that they can be relatively short lived compared to other darts, presumably due to their small size. 

John


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Julio said:


> I have had frogs die when they were 20 years old just last year and there are others i know that have had frogs over 20 years old as well.


That sucks that you lost them, Julio. At least they lived long healthy lives 

Were those CB or WC?

John


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

BaysExotics said:


> Hey there,
> have a chance to pick up a group of 5 year old auratus and wondered if they'd still breed for me?
> the man with them says he has no knowledge of them breeding and hes never even checked to see if they have.
> what is the oldest you are able to breed the blue and black auratus at?


5 years old should be prime breeding age, assuming good husbandry otherwise, and sturdy genetics. (And assuming that you actually have a sexed pair)


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

I've got some 18 year old reticulata. They stopped breeding 4 years ago.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

BaysExotics said:


> so will they breed up to 20 years old or?


Mine bred til they died, however production does decrease with age.


----------

